# M1A2



## scottishcanuck (22 Feb 2007)

I know there are threads on this, but i think that it deserves its own(M1A2). Why spend the money on upgrades for the leo2. The M1's are right next door there already for us, and there battle proven tanks in 2 wars. Spare parts and training is easy to get seeing as the country is right next to us. I think the only problem with them is its expensive to run(fuel). But other then that its good.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Feb 2007)

If you, or anyone else, needs an explanation as to why this is locked PM me because its pretty darned obvious !!

army.ca staff


----------

